# Partnerforen ?



## mitch (31. Jan. 2010)

hallo foren-team,

gute idee 

und wer gehört da nun alles dazu ? ist leider nirgends nachzulesen


----------



## Joachim (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Partnerforen ?*

Aktuell offiziell und voll dabei:

- koi.lu
- Koi-Gehlhaar
- Teichforum NRW

und du  also wir.


----------



## mitch (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Partnerforen ?*

hi joachim,

danke für die info


----------



## Joachim (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Partnerforen ?*

Hallo Mitch,

gern geschehen!

Kann man aber auch ganz schmerzlos hier sehen und nachlesen: http://www.teichforum.net


----------



## Digicat (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Partnerforen ?*

Servus Joachim

Finde ich, wie schon geschrieben sehr gut ..

Sind schon Kontakte zu
Aquatechnobel.be
- defekter Link entfernt -
- defekter Link entfernt -

um nur einige zu Nennen geknüpft worden ? bzw. sind diese in den Prozeß "Partnerforen" angedacht ...

Ps.: Hatte mal den Gedanken, diese vielen Foren als "Wissens-Datenbank" zu verknüpfen ...
Vision ????  jetzt wird es Realität


----------



## Joachim (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Partnerforen ?*

Hallo Helmut,

mir persönlich sind nur gute Kontakte zur Koi Community (Markus) bekannt, allerdings ohne Beitrittswunsch. 

Aber wir wollen ja nun nicht jedem Admin auf den Keks gehen und nachfragen ob sie Interesse hätten. Wir haben das unter 4 Foren begonnen und sind, denke ich, zu recht stolz auf die stattgefundene Kommunikation untereinander als auch über das Ergebnis dieverser Diskussionen.

Im Prinzip steht es jedem Forenbetreiber offen, an der Aktion Partnerforen teilzunehmen. Dazu wäre als erster Schritt einfach die Kontaktaufnahme über * defekter Link entfernt * oder über einen der 4 derzeitigen Forenpartner nötig. 
Wir haben nun den ersten Schritt getan, jeder kann nachlesen worum es geht. Wie es weiter geht wird sich zeigen. 

PS. Das mögliche "verknüpfen" von Foren (je nach dem wie man es auslegt  ) hatte in den vergangenen Tagen teils für hohe Wellen gesorgt. In der Regel aber auf Vermutungen beruhend, die wir nun hoffentlich wiederlegt haben ...


----------



## SusiS. (2. März 2010)

*AW: Partnerforen ?*

Hallo,

eine sehr gute Idee dieses Partnerforum  Ist Partnerforum eine Idee von euch oder woher kommt dieser Gedanke bzw. der Name ?

mfg.
SusiS


----------



## Snorkler (3. März 2010)

*AW: Partnerforen ?*

WIE SIEHT ES AUS MIT Koi-live.de ?
Echt ein Top Forum.

Gruß


----------



## Joachim (3. März 2010)

*AW: Partnerforen ?*

Hallo!

@Susi
Der Gedanke kommt von einem Admin eines anderen Teichforum (Bine / Teichforum-NRW) und wurde in einem produktiven Prozess von 4 weiteren Foren-Admins dann in der aktuellen Form ins Leben gerufen und bekannt gemacht.

Die Grund-Idee kann man hier: http://www.teichforum.net nochmal nachlesen.

Ursprünglich wurde nur an Teichforen gedacht, zwischenzeitlich gehört auch ein Kakteenforum zu den Partnerforen.

@Snorkler
Ein mögliches Partnerforum sollte sich selbst vorstellen (* defekter Link entfernt *) ,sollte die wenigen Partnerforenregeln bereits anwenden oder dazu bereit sein und muss von allen bisherigen Partnerforen einstimmig (Veto möglich) akzeptiert werden.


----------

